# Étude for piano in C-sharp minor



## Omnimusic

Hello TC members,

Here is another of my études, which I wrote some time ago. I would be very grateful if you can give me your comments, critical viewpoints and suggestions for possible improvements.

The URL for the piece is: http://picosong.com/TGes

Best regards


----------



## nikola

It's really good, even great imo and I like the LH arpeggio, but like I said, I would like to hear something that doesn't sound like pastiche of 19th century.


----------



## Pugg

nikola said:


> It's really good, even great imo and I like the LH arpeggio, but like I said, I would like to hear something that doesn't sound like pastiche of 19th century.


Sums it up for me also.


----------



## arnerich

Like your last etude it sounds like Schubert to my ear. Almost like a Schubert lied without singing. It's enjoyable and amiable for sure. 

Pugg and Nikola label it as pastiche because it has all the attributes of music from that era but it doesn't surpass the music of that era. Pastiche doesn't mean anything to me. Music by lesser composers who lived and breathed during the 19th century also sound "pastiche" and it's simply because their music wasn't anything to write home about. I say not to worry, continue to study the music of the composers you enjoy and try to absorb it. Challenge yourself and take risk in your music, this will help you find your "voice". Don't concern yourself too much whether it sounds like music from any particular era. Just my 2 cents. Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## nikola

I agree that he shouldn't worry about it. I also don't think that he should take my opinion into consideration at all if he really finds himself in that style of music. It's really good piece and I probably wouldn't be able to play at all something like that at this stage. It's just my personal opinion that every musician should try to "invent" something that doesn't necessarily sounds like something else unless he is really good at it and feels at home in that style. From all I heard so far it seems to me that there are mostly 2 types of composers:
1. classically trained composers who sound like they came out of 19th century
2. new age composers with their typical cheesy arpeggios and mostly fake 'emotional' sounds. 

There is also
3. more atonal 20'th century style

And that is 90% of piano music out there.
I guess there must be more and there should be more.


----------



## Omnimusic

arnerich said:


> Like your last etude it sounds like Schubert to my ear. Almost like a Schubert lied without singing. It's enjoyable and amiable for sure.
> 
> Pugg and Nikola label it as pastiche because it has all the attributes of music from that era but it doesn't surpass the music of that era. Pastiche doesn't mean anything to me. Music by lesser composers who lived and breathed during the 19th century also sound "pastiche" and it's simply because their music wasn't anything to write home about. I say not to worry, continue to study the music of the composers you enjoy and try to absorb it. Challenge yourself and take risk in your music, this will help you find your "voice". Don't concern yourself too much whether it sounds like music from any particular era. Just my 2 cents. Thank you for sharing it!


Arnenich, I really want to thank you VERY much for your words. These words are encouraging me to continue writing music. Reading the comments of Nikola and Pugg resulted in a loss of confidence for what I am doing. I asked myself the question: Is it really meaningful for me to compose. "There is already so much nice (Of course I am not talking about masterpieces) music" Is there a need for any more? Moreover, I assume that it would not be a big effort for a composition student at a conservatory, or a professional, to write my type of pastiches. This question of "originality" is invariably against me, regardless of what or in which style I write. My dilemma is that my pieces always turn out to contain elements of other composers. Recently, I started working on a piece in a kind of impressionistic style and I had the feeling that it came along quite nicely. But I am rather convinced that it would be dismissed as "too much Debussy or Ravel style", so I have deleted it. Perhaps, I could force myself (this would not be easy) to write something in a 21th century style, but it will probably also be regarded as a pastiche of someone else. And I might not even like it myself, so I would not keep it anyway. Maybe I should still consider to just leave it to the people, who are able to create something more original than I can do.


----------



## Vasks

First of all, drop the term "originality". It's a misnomer, as over 98% of all living composers are not "original". 

What is important is finding your own voice. It means willing to approach either some or all of the following: (1) the way you form the composition (2) the way you use a harmonic language that is not "exactly" like giants of the past (3) the way you approach rhythm so that it's not stale/banal (4) the way you score for various instruments (BTW: are all of your pieces just for piano?)

Finally, there's no reason to stop composing just because you get some less than inspiring comments. Young composers need to realize that you are going to make mistakes. You learn from the mistakes. You also learn from what you do well.

But let's not fool ourselves. There are indeed thousands...many thousands of composers world-wide that want acceptance by the Classical music world. So the issue of "Is it worth it?" is a valid one. But only you can decide that, but again don't do so based on a few comments.


----------



## nikola

Omnimusic said:


> Arnenich, I really want to thank you VERY much for your words. These words are encouraging me to continue writing music. Reading the comments of Nikola and Pugg resulted in a loss of confidence for what I am doing. I asked myself the question: Is it really meaningful for me to compose. "There is already so much nice (Of course I am not talking about masterpieces) music" Is there a need for any more? Moreover, I assume that it would not be a big effort for a composition student at a conservatory, or a professional, to write my type of pastiches. This question of "originality" is invariably against me, regardless of what or in which style I write. My dilemma is that my pieces always turn out to contain elements of other composers. Recently, I started working on a piece in a kind of impressionistic style and I had the feeling that it came along quite nicely. But I am rather convinced that it would be dismissed as "too much Debussy or Ravel style", so I have deleted it. Perhaps, I could force myself (this would not be easy) to write something in a 21th century style, but it will probably also be regarded as a pastiche of someone else. And I might not even like it myself, so I would not keep it anyway. Maybe I should still consider to just leave it to the people, who are able to create something more original than I can do.


Well, I think it would be really sad that you lose confidence because of any comment. I read some bad comments about my music, but honestly, I don't care much for those. They only make me realize that my LH doesn't try much... lol.
Making music is not a competition, but unfortunatelly some composers are approaching to music with such thinking. Music is art and no one else can make music that you can make. You don't have to become 'better' than anyone else. You only have to be you.
If you search for your own voice through Ravel, Beethoven or anyone else, there is nothing wrong with that. Do not delete any piece just because you think it's similar to something else. 
It seems to me that your lack of confidence makes you hear only those words I said that you don't like even though I did say that I find this piece to be even great. 
I don't think that you should be accepted by me or anyone else, especially classical composers, to compose music. It would really make me sad that I know that my comment discourage anyone in making something beautiful as music is. By listening to those 2 piano pieces you post it's more than obvious that you are very talented. The only thing I actually wanted to say is that you could try by composing such pieces that are "similar to 19th century classical music" to search for your own style. 
I didn't react negatively to your music, but I reacted to overall mentality of classically trained musicians who always build their music on already learned classical styles. The thing is, even if you compose music that is similar to 19th century music, nobody else but you can compose your music. 
You also can't base anything on 1 or 2 opinions (mine or Pugg's or anyone's) that are here only by pure accident. There are thousands of piano composers on youtube whose music I like much much less than yours and they have thousands of fans. Ludovico Einaudi has millions of fans and I find his music mostly very shallow and amateurish even for new age music, especially his first piano albums, but people do love him. 
Now, don't make me feel bad for trying to state my opinion here. DO NOT STOP DOING WHAT YOU DO and do what you like and want to do. That is the most important, especially for someone who is trying to find his way to reach the audience and to get positive response and for someone who is talented and trust me, you are very talented. 
I know how much negative reviews can affect you. I've seen it before. Don't let anyone or anything to discourage you to make beautiful music that you want to make. Not all people will love your music. Majority of people on this world don't like Mozart or Beethoven, but that doesn't mean that M or B suck because of that. It means that not everybody must like your music. Not everybody must like my music. Why shoudl they? I even don't want someone who likes techno or metal to like my crap. I actually do like your pieces, but don't take responses here so seriously. Every member has his own philosophy about what good music is.

Now, listen to these... it was my first attempt at music and I was even brave to upload it on Youtube. Later, I put the video under private lock, but now I'm unlocking it. I even don't know and don't remember why I used the sound of church organ to play those. I guess that I was very confused about everything. 





If I can share this with the world and if I didn't stop to compose music even without any formal training and even considering that I actually didn't evolve much in those 2 years considering composing, why would you feel discouraged?


----------



## Omnimusic

Vasks said:


> First of all, drop the term "originality". It's a misnomer, as over 98% of all living composers are not "original".
> 
> What is important is finding your own voice. It means willing to approach either some or all of the following: (1) the way you form the composition (2) the way you use a harmonic language that is not "exactly" like giants of the past (3) the way you approach rhythm so that it's not stale/banal (4) the way you score for various instruments (BTW: are all of your pieces just for piano?)
> 
> Finally, there's no reason to stop composing just because you get some less than inspiring comments. Young composers need to realize that you are going to make mistakes. You learn from the mistakes. You also learn from what you do well.
> 
> But let's not fool ourselves. There are indeed thousands...many thousands of composers world-wide that want acceptance by the Classical music world. So the issue of "Is it worth it?" is a valid one. But only you can decide that, but again don't do so based on a few comments.


Hello Vasks,

Again, I have to thank you very much for your insightful comments. Again, I should say that I do not compose music to fulfill "some needs for the world". That would be pathetic and presumptuous. It is purely something which I do for personal enjoyment. But then, if the result of this activity would turn out to be mediocre, trivial or worthless, I would feel it as a waste of time and it would be a self-delusion to continue.
I very well see your point about getting "an own voice". Right now, I don´t think that I am at this stage. I need to learn far more about music and about the different variables. I have noticed that I have a preference for certain general structures, chord structures and certain harmonics, but this may develop in a different direction. I am still experimenting a lot, mainly in old classical styles, but now also with some newer ones, and I try to do this as good as I can. But I do not purposely copy the style of one particular composer. I did this only in one case (a piece where I was extremely inspired by Chopin).

Your four points are indeed very valid, and these are things which I more or less have discovered intuitively by myself. But you may understand that this has all been (is) a tedious procedure, since I have no formal education or mentor in music or composition, apart from having played the piano for a long time (at an intermediate level). This is a reason why I addressed myself to this forum, in the hope to obtain some constructive feedback. And I am willing to learn, improve and learn more. But comments of the type - is there really any need for your "nice" music - are completely counter-productive.

Regarding the question in your point #4. I have written about 40 pieces for piano solo, and have selected about 20 of them to be saved. I made a first attempt to write a sonata for violin and piano, and completed the first movement. I think that turned out to be OK. Additionally, I wrote two shorter pieces for violin and piano, as well as two pieces for flute and piano. Then, a piece for trumpet and piano (in a jazz-like style), as well as a classical piano trio (piano, violin, cello) in three parts. 
I also tried to write a piano concerto, but I gave up after one page! I had the ideas in my head, but I realized that it was too difficult for me to orchestrate. It would have resulted in a mess, and a waste of time. But I made a piano sonata of it, which I think was quite nice.
I will post some of the pieces here, and I hope to get constructive criticism and feedback.

Best regards (and thanks again for your engagement !)


----------



## Xinver

Hi Omnimusic.

Someone told me once that "what matters is YOUR personal musical world, the one you build with the stuff you learn, you like, etc. I understand well your point of view, as amateur composers I think is right, at least for me. I don't care if people say they don't like what I do, or if the don't say anything at all. It happens... But you show the same music in other place and people say it's amazing... Opinions saying "I like it", "I dislike it" are just that: opinions. If you want actual feedback you have to go to other site (there are). 
I'm not saying it's not nice to upload music everywhere, of course, but it's just for sharing.
And the more you learn about music the more you'll be your own first critic.


----------



## Omnimusic

nikola said:


> Well, I think it would be really sad that you lose confidence because of any comment. I read some bad comments about my music, but honestly, I don't care much for those. They only make me realize that my LH doesn't try much... lol.
> Making music is not a competition, but unfortunatelly some composers are approaching to music with such thinking. Music is art and no one else can make music that you can make. You don't have to become 'better' than anyone else. You only have to be you.
> If you search for your own voice through Ravel, Beethoven or anyone else, there is nothing wrong with that. Do not delete any piece just because you think it's similar to something else.
> It seems to me that your lack of confidence makes you hear only those words I said that you don't like even though I did say that I find this piece to be even great.
> I don't think that you should be accepted by me or anyone else, especially classical composers, to compose music. It would really make me sad that I know that my comment discourage anyone in making something beautiful as music is. By listening to those 2 piano pieces you post it's more than obvious that you are very talented. The only thing I actually wanted to say is that you could try by composing such pieces that are "similar to 19th century classical music" to search for your own style.
> I didn't react negatively to your music, but I reacted to overall mentality of classically trained musicians who always build their music on already learned classical styles. The thing is, even if you compose music that is similar to 19th century music, nobody else but you can compose your music.
> You also can't base anything on 1 or 2 opinions (mine or Pugg's or anyone's) that are here only by pure accident. There are thousands of piano composers on youtube whose music I like much much less than yours and they have thousands of fans. Ludovico Einaudi has millions of fans and I find his music mostly very shallow and amateurish even for new age music, especially his first piano albums, but people do love him.
> Now, don't make me feel bad for trying to state my opinion here. DO NOT STOP DOING WHAT YOU DO and do what you like and want to do. That is the most important, especially for someone who is trying to find his way to reach the audience and to get positive response and for someone who is talented and trust me, you are very talented.
> I know how much negative reviews can affect you. I've seen it before. Don't let anyone or anything to discourage you to make beautiful music that you want to make. Not all people will love your music. Majority of people on this world don't like Mozart or Beethoven, but that doesn't mean that M or B suck because of that. It means that not everybody must like your music. Not everybody must like my music. Why shoudl they? I even don't want someone who likes techno or metal to like my crap. I actually do like your pieces, but don't take responses here so seriously. Every member has his own philosophy about what good music is.
> 
> Now, listen to these... it was my first attempt at music and I was even brave to upload it on Youtube. Later, I put the video under private lock, but now I'm unlocking it. I even don't know and don't remember why I used the sound of church organ to play those. I guess that I was very confused about everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can share this with the world and if I didn't stop to compose music even without any formal training and even considering that I actually didn't evolve much in those 2 years considering composing, why would you feel discouraged?


Hello nicola

Thank you very much for this long reply. Your words clarify a lot. There is no doubt that I started to lose confidence in my composing activities after reading the comments from you and from Pugg. And I tell you that this was not due to liking or not liking my music, but due to the question if there is any value at all in writing the kind of music I am writing. "Because there is already so much nice music around". And in fact, l believe that there is a validity in this statement.

I compose because I like it, and I have never seen it as a competition with other composers. But I am very critical about my own work, and I have an urge to learn more and expand and improve my ability. I hope that I could develop to a stage, where I would be able to write symphonic works! I can understand very well that the development of an own voice is something important, but this is nothing which I can do by force, and definitely not by starting to write something in some style which I do not like. I have to like it very much! 
I will continue to compose, and my hope is to get CONSTRUCTIVE criticism from people in this forum. There are so amazingly many professionals and experts around here!


----------



## Omnimusic

Xinver said:


> Hi Omnimusic.
> 
> Someone told me once that "what matters is YOUR personal musical world, the one you build with the stuff you learn, you like, etc. I understand well your point of view, as amateur composers I think is right, at least for me. I don't care if people say they don't like what I do, or if the don't say anything at all. It happens... But you show the same music in other place and people say it's amazing... Opinions saying "I like it", "I dislike it" are just that: opinions. If you want actual feedback you have to go to other site (there are).
> I'm not saying it's not nice to upload music everywhere, of course, but it's just for sharing.
> And the more you learn about music the more you'll be your own first critic.


Well Xinver, of course everyone builds his own musical world, based on previous experiences, acquired skills, but also on intuition. Of course I have my own opinion about my music, but I would not save it or post it on a site if I don´t like it myself. 
But what other people like or do not like is basically unimportant. Here I agree with you and also with nicola. Of course, everyone, even the most famous composers will be very happy, if their work is appreciated, and composers who say differently are just not telling the truth. But I see many composers, who seem to be desperate to obtain praise and post their music on every possible site. Personally, this does not interest me, and for that reason I do not put my music on Youtube or Soundcloud. I am looking for constructive feedback and useful suggestions, so that I can reduce the number of mistakes and improve my compositional skills. If someone finds that my piece sounds like a mix of Beethoven and Satie is already a valuable comment, because that gives me something new to think about.
But it is a different story when people start telling me that there is no need to compose the type of "nice" music, which I am writing, since there is already so much nice music around. This feels like a blow below the belt.
Best regards and thanks for your comments!


----------



## Xinver

You welcome.

I want to say only that to get better feedback it 's important to upload the score, whenever it exists and you want to share it. With it at sight there are many other issues to comment...


----------



## nikola

Omnimusic, I was hoping that you will post something soon if you are still active on this board.


----------



## Omnimusic

nikola said:


> Omnimusic, I was hoping that you will post something soon if you are still active on this board.


Hello nikola,
Thanks for your reminder!
I have to admit that I have not been very active here. I had planned to post some more of my pieces on this board, but then, I noticed that most people here seem to be interested in modern style music, and since my music is mainly in a classical style, I am afraid that I would not get very much feedback. But on the other hand, why not? I will post a piece straight away.
Best regards.


----------



## MarkMcD

Hi Omnimusic,

I know this thread is a little old now, but after hearing one of you pieces the other day, I wanted to look for more and found this. Sadly I have the same problem as last time in that the link is not working for me.

I know I am nobody really, but I wanted very much to add a few words of encouragement if I could.

Firstly, reading this thread, I find that you sound a lot like myself in that I've been playing the piano for 40 odd years now, I only had training until I was about 14, the rest I've done on my own, because I love it very much. Much of the "modernist" music leaves me completely cold and my style is very much in the era of the old masters. It's what I love to hear, it's what I love to play, and now as I am trying to teach myself to compose, it's what I love to write.

I've only heard your sonata for violin and piano, but I think I told you in that thread that I really liked it. I would have to say that your ability and talent is much in advance of my own. I often struggle with the same sort of question as has been posed here. "Is there any real value in me writing more 'nice' music"? When I do think of this, I have to answer that perhaps the world will never know or care what I do, but I love it, it makes me happy and even if no other soul ever hears it, I will not stop doing it, (I might not post it anymore where it isn't 'in fashion'), but I would not stop doing it. This is because, like most artists, I don't do it because I think someone else might like it, or because I might get some fame and fortune out of it, or even because I have something to prove to anyone or even myself. I do it because it is in me, and it wants out. That is the only reason I need, and it is the only reason that any artist should ever need. The rest is incidental. It may or may not be liked, (even though it's always gratifying to hear that someone else does actually like it), it may or may not gain you some reward be it financial or just the recognition by your peers and/or the world at large, but that is not WHY you should do it.

Please don't ever stop creating things that you believe to be beautiful, because for you, they will always be just that, and YOU are the most important person in your life, and the ONLY one that counts when it comes to your own creations.

Now, please can I hear your etude????????????????????????????

Mark


----------



## Omnimusic

MarkMcD said:


> Hi Omnimusic,
> 
> I know this thread is a little old now, but after hearing one of you pieces the other day, I wanted to look for more and found this. Sadly I have the same problem as last time in that the link is not working for me.
> 
> I know I am nobody really, but I wanted very much to add a few words of encouragement if I could.
> 
> Firstly, reading this thread, I find that you sound a lot like myself in that I've been playing the piano for 40 odd years now, I only had training until I was about 14, the rest I've done on my own, because I love it very much. Much of the "modernist" music leaves me completely cold and my style is very much in the era of the old masters. It's what I love to hear, it's what I love to play, and now as I am trying to teach myself to compose, it's what I love to write.
> 
> I've only heard your sonata for violin and piano, but I think I told you in that thread that I really liked it. I would have to say that your ability and talent is much in advance of my own. I often struggle with the same sort of question as has been posed here. "Is there any real value in me writing more 'nice' music"? When I do think of this, I have to answer that perhaps the world will never know or care what I do, but I love it, it makes me happy and even if no other soul ever hears it, I will not stop doing it, (I might not post it anymore where it isn't 'in fashion'), but I would not stop doing it. This is because, like most artists, I don't do it because I think someone else might like it, or because I might get some fame and fortune out of it, or even because I have something to prove to anyone or even myself. I do it because it is in me, and it wants out. That is the only reason I need, and it is the only reason that any artist should ever need. The rest is incidental. It may or may not be liked, (even though it's always gratifying to hear that someone else does actually like it), it may or may not gain you some reward be it financial or just the recognition by your peers and/or the world at large, but that is not WHY you should do it.
> 
> Please don't ever stop creating things that you believe to be beautiful, because for you, they will always be just that, and YOU are the most important person in your life, and the ONLY one that counts when it comes to your own creations.
> 
> Now, please can I hear your etude????????????????????????????
> 
> Mark


Hello Mark,

Thank you for your kind words! Now and then, there are moments where I really am in doubt if it is worthwhile to continue composing, especially after remarks (often in a subtle way) that my music, although maybe sounding "nice", is in fact not worth very much. This is often expressed by words like "this is a copy of composer XX", "this uses the language of composer X-Y and Z", "there is no originality here", this is a "pastiche" (an effective way to degrade anything with a single word) etc.

Most composers of modernist music dislike any new music which is written in an older style. This attitude is effectively inseminated by conservatories, where anything new, written in an old style (apart from writing little style-exercises) is a big no-no. And there are also quite a number of modernist composers, who actually dismiss the music from old masters, such as Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert etc. as "bygone, boring museum music", and prefer things from e.g. Cage, Stockhausen or Boulez.

This is all fine with me. I am not at all opposed to modern music, on the contrary. There are numerous fascinating, beautiful and amazing new compositions. But my personal preference is tonal, melodic music. And there is an incredible room for new compositions of any kind. (This is explained very well in the book, "The Infinity of Music" written by Leonard Bernstein). But in a way, I think that it is (arguably) more challenging to write in the old, tonal, melodic style, because you are always measured against Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Brahms etc. (and then, of course, your music will fall short). Strangely enough, when people "borrow" the language of e.g. Shostakovich, Ligeti or Schönberg etc (also bygone music), it seems to be considered as a merit.

But then, I agree with you what you said about writing music. I also do it because I more than like it. It is something coming from me, and it involves me emotionally, and has never been or is a question of money or a strive to become known/famous. Of course, I am pleased if some people like my pieces, but it is also perfectly OK with me if they don´t like it. The important issue for me is that I want to learn more, and receive constructive criticism. Without such a communication, it becomes very difficult and tedious to advance, particularly when you have no education in composition (like me). It is a daunting task having to discover everything yourself.

I really appreciate your interest for my music! Sorry for the broken link to my étude. Normally, I discontinue the links after some time, when I notice that the interest for the pieces has faded. This is what many other people do as well. There is no point in having files floating around in the cyberspace without purpose. If, at a later stage, anyone is interested, I can always temporary re-open the link(s) on request (or send these to them in the form of a personal mail).

You will find the URL for the étude below, and also new URL´s for re-opening the other pieces I have posted previously on this site. I am adding an additional piece as well (my first étude), which, admittedly, is a bit Chopin-like, but nevertheless, I am quite satisfied with it. The first movement of my second piano sonata is still active in the thread.

Best regards.

URL´s:

Étude nr 3 in C-sharp-minor	
http://picosong.com/dchx

Impromptu Quasi Scherzo, in F-sharp minor
http://picosong.com/dchH

Valse nr 4, in A-minor
http://picosong.com/dcAy

Étude nr 3, in C-minor
http://picosong.com/dcAG

Étude nr 1, in E-flat minor
http://picosong.com/dcNj


----------



## MarkMcD

Hi there,

I think we just have to accept that there will always be 2 sides to this argument and that the people on 1 side will never agree with the people on the other. Personally, as you know, I am on your side of the debate and I agree wholeheartedly with your sentiments on the subject. I think reluctantly that the question of value and worth depends on the definition of the words or at least to which group of people you apply them to. It is probably true that the classical music establishment will never commission a piece from you (much less from me) and in that sense, will always say that it has no value. We are never going to be rich and famous for what we do. I personally don't subscribe to the pomposity and elitism of the establishment, and I actually think that it is doing classical music more harm than good, by keeping it out of the reach of the general public, who, by the way, spend millions each year on tickets and CD's, full of the more traditional styles of music.

I also think you have a good point about the difficulties in writing music that is (to my mind) more formally structured with pleasing melodies, strong harmonies and driving rhythms. Working within a tighter set of rules and still producing something that is beautiful, seems to me to be a bigger challenge than doing a Jackson Pollack and throwing a bunch of notes at the page. Ok, that's possibly grossly unjust, but you get my point.

Your music......
Is to me, some of the most well constructed and beautiful new music I have heard in a long time. My favorite piece I think is probably the Etude in C sharp minor. It is something that I would love to play. The melodies are refined and elegant and the arpeggios in the left hand are calculated perfectly to enhance the melody. But more than anything technical, it just takes me somewhere peaceful and beautiful. I hope you won't think it presumptuous of me to ask if you ever release the scores for your music? I would really love to try and play this etude.

I have only listened once to the other pieces and want to listen again to them, probably many times, but every piece you presented here is just lovely. I genuinely think that you are hugely talented. Although it can be very discouraging to receive negative reviews, I think you just have to think that you can never please everyone and you should not even try to. Just keep doing what you're doing because you love it and then you can't go far wrong.

I think, like many people, I became part of this forum for similar reasons to you, in that I have no formal training and after years of writing my music just for me, I wanted to know if anyone else thought that I had any talent. I didn't want to be swayed toward a different style as I do consider what I do to be done in "my own voice", albeit of a style that is no longer current. I was never going to stop doing what I do, even if I received bad comments (which in all honesty, I haven't really, yet), but I did just want some "validation", for someone to say, "yes, I think what you do is good, but have you thought about doing this, it might make it better", that sort of thing. I still think there are people here who are doing that and I intend to be one of them.

Thanks again for the links and for sharing some of your soul. (Too slushy right? LOL)

Mark

I wrote the main body of this reply earlier today, but I want to add a P.S.
I wouldn't normally do this, but I feel that I would like your opinion on some of the things I have written as I consider you to be somewhat ahead of me in your development, and also on my side of the fence, but please don't feel pressured into saying anything if you would prefer not to, I would not want that.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qjxxv2s3j2w1ojk/La Marioneta (final version).mp3?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ygzsqhdbd1tgf9l/Lucias Waltz.mp3?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bhas48wkl0d3zvs/String Quintet 1.wav?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/id7zakg69ixok52/Dance on Hot Coals.mp3?dl=0

The last link I haven't posted yet so you have an exclusive LOL


----------

